# Where to find a donor?!



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi there,

Sorry I've been very quiet for a while but we've been taking a break since our last cycle.
We've decided to give the clinic a rest and try DIY at home, the problem is that we don't have the first clue of where to look for a donor. There seem to be so many websites!
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Rosie xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

HI Rosie

we use - http://free-sperm-donations.com/members/ - its a great site, you have to pay a nominal fee to be a member but that is how we found our donor.

Good luck xx

/links


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Rosie,


This is where we found our donor too. We tried lots of other sites with no joy/ responses.


Best of luck,


Rach x


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Girls.

Let the "fun" begin then!

 to all xx


----------



## londonboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey ladies

I'm an AI sperm donor based in London, you should try www.co-parentmatch.com too

Good luck in your quest!
Dillon

/links


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all,
myself and my partner are considering AI at home... 

I have questions however. What tests would i need the donor to take. Also, as we would not want them to have any involvement with the child, what kind of document would we need to ensure this? Does anyone know of any kind of template around?

Thanks for help folks!


----------

